# NORDEND-Kürschner farm spots



## Dyron (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich suche Farmspots für die Kürschnergemeinde.


Ich habe selber einen entdeckt um sich gerade zu Anfang ein wenig leder zu beschaffen ...

Er ist auch bestandteil einer Quest aus der Vallianzfeste --> Der Tod lauert in der Luft

Wenn man diese Quest als Kürschner erledigt wird man schnell merken das das die einzigsten Mobs in der Levelgegend sind die so viel Leder droppen.

Es handelt sich um die Mobs " Verseuchter Flammenspucker "

Und sie droppen in der Regel (zu 90 %) immer 2-3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und manchmal auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich habe gestern 2 Std gefarmt an diesem Ort und habe folgendes erbeutet:

4 mal    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um mal nur die besonderen zu nennen.

Da ich LvL 73 bin und meistens auch Erholt bin bekomme ich dort auch noch als nettes Zubrot 1.300 bis 1.400 EP pro Mob.

Wenn ihr weiter Farmspots in dieser Richtung findet so postet es bitte.

MfG Dyron


----------



## dickimg (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich farme jetzt oft am Grizzlyhügel, direkt an der Ammerhütte,
dort laufen massig Hirsche rum, die auch schnell respawnen.
Level 72-73.

Viel Spass


----------



## Falathrim (4. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt Dinge die ich nicht verstehe. Dazu gehört, seine Farmspots der Öffentlichkeit preiszugeben. Den Spot kann man meist vergessen.


----------



## dickimg (4. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge die ich nicht verstehe. Dazu gehört, seine Farmspots der Öffentlichkeit preiszugeben. Den Spot kann man meist vergessen.



Ich verstehe deine Meinung nicht, was soll daran geheim sein?
Die Mobs sind doch für alle da, oder meinst du andere kommen nicht in die entsprechende Gegend?


----------



## Chiisu (26. Dezember 2008)

dickimg schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Meinung nicht, was soll daran geheim sein?
> Die Mobs sind doch für alle da, oder meinst du andere kommen nicht in die entsprechende Gegend?



ganz einfach, wenn an einem spot zig andre leute rumlaufen, ist nichtmehr viel mit farmen (mehr leute als monster)
deswegen behalten die meisten ihre spots fuer sich


----------



## Brisk7373 (5. Februar 2009)

Chiisu schrieb:


> ganz einfach, wenn an einem spot zig andre leute rumlaufen, ist nichtmehr viel mit farmen (mehr leute als monster)
> deswegen behalten die meisten ihre spots fuer sich



/sign 
so is es ...auch wenns schade für andere ist ...aber es gibt schon genug guides ... selbst wenn nur 10 personen (angenommen auf deutschen servern) einen guten spot kennen werden garantiert zwei ihn weiterverbreiten/davon erzählen usw. usw. 
und wenn das erst mal bei allen angekommen ist farmt jeder dort ... und schon hat man die Ar ....Hinternkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (24. Februar 2009)

Ach waren das noch Zeiten, als man in Nagrand fast immer ungestört Kobraschuppen farmen konnte. Damit habe ich ein Vermögen gemacht. Aber in Wotlk ist der Beruf Kürschner zum Gold verdienen leider nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------

